
WannaCry ransomware has links to North Korea according to cybersecurity experts - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/15/wannacry-ransomware-north-korea-lazarus-group
======
mr_ali3n
So they were serious when they said that they are going to launch a nuke

